# Siebert Chain Drive Tricycle..Help Identifying



## earlygrey (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, newbee first time poster here.  I recently had the good fortune to pick up a Siebert chain drive tricycle, and found some info on the company on the web but nothing to help me pin down a model and year.  I'm hoping to get some help with that here, as well as any observations on parts that don't appear to be original.  Thanks!

Steve in Seattle


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice trike !


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 20, 2014)

Steve,

I'm guessing late 1940s to early 1950s on your Siebert. I believe Siebert was one of those trike makers who pretty much kept the same design for several years, making it difficult to pinpoint an exact year. The only part I see that possibly isn't original is the grips.

Dave


----------

